# R/aptor is tremper line ? bell equivalent



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

ok if aptor/raptor is tremper line what is bell equivalent? 

I'm getting an bell enigma soon and I want to get two more femals to add to my breeding colony, I'm thinking macksnow or snowbell, and bell hybino but they seem a lttle thin on the ground ,


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

radar bell is the bell version of a raptor, none in the uk yrt though and think they'll be over 1k when they arrive here at hamm


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

boywonder said:


> radar bell is the bell version of a raptor, none in the uk yrt though and think they'll be over 1k when they arrive here at hamm


guess I'll give that one a miss then

thanks for reply


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

you'd need a pair too unless you only want to make hets


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

jmg in america are developing radar bells, here's a couple of pics from their site








funky bright aren't they, i'll be having a pair when they're available in the uk


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

whooo sunglass's on


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

is anybody in the uk working towards bell eclipses? does anyone know?
jmg can't be the only ones,


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

we've been thinking about having a crak at it, but cant seem to get our heads round how to drop the tremper from the mix...


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

boywonder said:


> jmg in america are developing radar bells, here's a couple of pics from their site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet i know someone who will be able to get you some soon enough


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i'd better get saving then, lol


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

boywonder said:


> i'd better get saving then, lol


Oh yes i would if i was anyone that wanted anything like that cus when it hits the UK its going to be huge. 
Imagin the Raptor hype allllllllllllllllll over again lol. 

I hate that we cant get those sort of quality morphs over here as there are some that i would give my bank balance for lol


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

there just isn't the market for super expensive morphs in the uk like their is in the us, most uk gecko keepers price limits seem to be around £300 for a gecko, i bet you nearly need another naught on that for a nice radar male lol


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

boywonder said:


> there just isn't the market for super expensive morphs in the uk like their is in the us, most uk gecko keepers price limits seem to be around £300 for a gecko, i bet you nearly need another naught on that for a nice radar male lol


lol well i dont know for sure how much they will be or even when they are coming in (not an exact date anyway) but i know they will be here and they will be the bightest orange we have ever seen.

Um i wouldnt agree on the whole price thing considering people were paying over 1000 for an engima last yr to get them in from the usa. 
Not only that personally recessive morphs will always be cheeper than co doms but will always hold their value longer.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

wow! that is one seriously *BRIGHT* gecko!!! :notworthy:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

eeji said:


> wow! that is one seriously *BRIGHT* gecko!!! :notworthy:


funky isn't he, can't wait to get one lol


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Ive got to admit JMG have some stunners have you seen those lavender stripes!!!!


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i know. i like the red stripes and the lavender stripes too, the site's great to look at, they don't seem to have much for sale though. every time i look there are only a couple of each morph


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Lol thing is they have waiting lists as long as ur arm. So things are sold as soon as they are available. 
Id love them to be at hamm just so i can see the morphs in person.
The other problem is there is always a min spend when getting them in to the uk 
So its agent fee VAT shipping etc etc etc and its hardly worth it for 2 or 3 leos lol


----------

